# Corruption of Windows 10 and Lightroom Classic CC 7.1 following updates. Please help!



## MarshaLevine (Dec 31, 2017)

*Operating System: *
Dell XPS 9700, Processor: Intel® Core™ i7-4790 CPU @3.60GHz 3.60 GHz; Installed RAM 16.0 GB
64-bit operating system, x64-based processor; Windows 10 64-bit; Version: 10 or greater 10.0.16299.15. NVIDIA GeForce GTX 745 / Version= 23.21.13.8859.
Adobe Photoshop Version: 19.0 20171103.r.190 2017/11/03: 1143799  x64
*Exact Lightroom Version: *Adobe Photoshop Lightroom Classic CC;  ver 7.1.0.10

*Following on from updates to Dell, Windows and Adobe CC, both Windows and Lightroom CC Classic have become corrupted*. Lr is unable to read recently saved catalogs. I believe that this happened after the upgrade to Lr Classic CC 7.1.

The apparent order of events was as follows:

1.       I noticed that the active monitor profile on 14 Dec 2017 was not my most recent. Moreover i1profiler couldn’t see my monitor. When I tried to re-profile the monitor, the calibration software, i1profiler, wouldn’t work.

2.       I was advised to update my graphics processor. With help from NVIDIA I did this.

3.       Then I re-profiled the monitor and edited a file in Lightroom, apparently successfully (16 Dec).

4.       When I finished I turned Power to Sleep. But the computer tried to turn itself back on but not very successfully. The Dell logo came up and the circling ring of circles, but it got no further than that (all night).

5.       With difficulty, I rebooted the computer a couple of times. Finally it informed me that it was corrupted and needed to go back to an earlier point. It did that and restarted. The correct monitor profile was still showing.

6.       I clicked on Lr Classic CC 7.1. And it instantly crashed and told me that my catalog was corrupted and, ignoring all my recent backups, gave me the option of opening two very old catalogs which would have lost me 2-12 months of work. My most recent backup dates 13 Dec 2017.

7.       When I tried to open a more recent catalog, Lr opened but it couldn’t see the catalog. I got an error message: ‘*assertion failed*’. Lr invited me to send them a crash report which I did (23 Dec, I think). I have had no response so far.

8.       I suspect that all of this happened after I updated to *Lr Classic CC 7.1*. But there were also Windows and Dell updates around the same time.

9.       What can I do now? Should I reinstall Lr? I have never before needed to do that. Are there any recent instructions about how to do it.


----------



## criscokkat (Jan 1, 2018)

"Assertion failed" update error in Lightroom | Windows

This might help.


----------



## MarshaLevine (Jan 2, 2018)

Thanks for your reply. I have already seen the link you have included here but I am very nervous about going into the registry. I have been using computers for a long time but I am no wizz. Also, I'm wondering if that repair method works with Window10 and Lr Classic CC, which are what I use. Also, I don't use the Windows Libraries if I can avoid it. I have put my Lr catalog in my own folder in C:. So, there is a folder called Pictures and it has what it thinks is a Lr catalog, but it's not my catalog and I don't want my catalog there. My more recent catalogs, including backups, are together in the folder in C:. The images in my catalog are on an external hard drive, a Drobo.


----------



## MarshaLevine (Jan 3, 2018)

I just want to thank you again crisokkat for your suggestion. In the end I got help from the Adobe support chat. He/she took two hours to fix it. It appears that the last Windows update caused Lightroom to look in the wrong folder for my catalog, which seems to agree with the link you sent. The Adobe person moved my catalog to the folder that Lr wanted to find the catalog in. Your link was doing the opposite. I suspect that the only advantage for the route I was put on was the fact that I had someone doing it for me.


----------

